# Low histamine diet



## Wren (Oct 14, 2017)

Due to allergy problems I’ve been following a low histamine diet and lost 7lbs, it’s quite easy to stick to with a good variety of food choices


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 14, 2017)

What is a low histamine diet?     I’ve never heard of it.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 14, 2017)

Wren said:


> Due to allergy problems I’ve been following a low histamine diet and lost 7lbs, it’s quite easy to stick to with a good variety of food choices



I'd be interested to hear more.  I have both allergies and a need to shed a few pounds.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 14, 2017)

I did some searching of  _low histamine diet_, and found this  low histamine shopping list: https://whole30.com/downloads/whole30-shopping-list-histamine.pdf

Looks like I'm already pretty much eating "low histamine"...I still have some pounds to lose...:shrug:


----------

